# Anyone stayed at Residenz Van Gogh in Knokke, Belgium?



## abbekit (Jul 16, 2009)

TUG reviews are very, very old.  Can't find anything on TripAdvisor, Redweek or anywhere else either.

Has anyone stayed there?  I was thinking about putting in a request with DAE since I see that they've has some inventory there this year.

Any advise would be appreciated!


----------

